# New Chiller (no ice, CO2, or Nitrogen)



## DynamoBen (Nov 9, 2008)

First off let me say this isn't an ad for Froggys Fog. I received a ad email from them today and they announced that they have a new chiller called "Kool Kore."

"Many self contained chilling units cost between $5,000 and $11,000 and use compressed CO2, Nitrogen or even Dry Ice to achieve a low lying fog effect. This is very expensive to maintain over time and can leave you stranded if you run out of CO2. The other alternative is the tried and true ice chest / trash can chiller. This is great for small and short occasions but becomes very annoying when you have to continually add ice and drain off excess water. We have designed a unit that uses no ice, no dry ice and no compressed gases. It uses a unique liquid “Kool Kore” for temperature stability and a compressor driven coolant to achieve temperatures well below -5°F/-20°C."

This makes me wonder how they are doing it. It mentions a compressor and the name has "Kore" (core) in it. I wonder if this is a typical refrigerator type setup with some sort of radiator core that the fog passes through. Of course there aren’t any more details on the site, the video just shows a non-descript black box pumping out fog. At seven hundred dollars it can't be that complicated. Thoughts?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

They had one operating at TransWorld. It appears to be a powered refrigerator unit.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW thanks for the info. I was wanting to know more about this.. but $700 Hummmm... 
And mini fridge is about $100 currently. And times are getting tight. I might tire to get a cheepy at the thrift store.


----------



## DynamoBen (Nov 9, 2008)

The hard part is getting the fridge apart and back into a workable form without losing the coolant.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wish I had taken some lessons in refrigeration from my father before he passed. That would be the ultimate chiller.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I would think that you wouldn't be able to run the fog over the core itself due to it freezing up...


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

If there was a constant flow of air (not from the fogger) like from a computer cooling fan, that keeps air moving through a path or passage or tube even; do you think the fog would have time to collect?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I once sent off for a book about alternative energy and emergency reactions. It was actually a poor book but it described using a little fridge guts. The unit was actually too under powered to freeze anything but, if you put the cooling coils down into a saturated mix of saltwater the effeciencies increase greatly. the idea is to run the fridge unit in the salt solution to remove heat to the point that you can then place a bottle of water in the solution and it will freeze quickly as the heat is removed from the water into the salt solution. I wonder if we could do the same thing but pump the salt solution through a radiator. It should work if there are sufficient recovery periods between batches of fog.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

The problem is in moving around BTU's from one mass tho another.


----------

